# Holster advice and/or review



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

I am looking at getting a holster for my M&P 45. I have narrowed it down to the Blackhawk Serpa, Fobas Elite Roto, or the Fobas tactical speed draw, so I can leave my laser on. I want something with the paddle. What pros and cons do you guys have on these 3 holsters. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

From experience with a review sample of an older model Fobus, I suggest that you choose something else.
As an experiment, I found that I could easily rip the Fobus holster (with the pistol in it) off of its backing. This means that the Fobus holster is an easy mark for a gun snatch, and that catching it on ordinary objects may result in a fallen gun.
More recent models of the Fobus may have been made differently from that older one, but I would bet otherwise.
You must've spent a minimum of $300.00 on your gun (and probably more like $600.00). Why put that expensive pistol into a cheap holster?
Rule of thumb: A good quality belt and holster set will cost at least a third of the price of the gun it'll carry, and frequently more like one half.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> From experience with a review sample of an older model Fobus, I suggest that you choose something else.
> As an experiment, I found that I could easily rip the Fobus holster (with the pistol in it) off of its backing. This means that the Fobus holster is an easy mark for a gun snatch, and that catching it on ordinary objects may result in a fallen gun.
> More recent models of the Fobus may have been made differently from that older one, but I would bet otherwise.
> You must've spent a minimum of $300.00 on your gun (and probably more like $600.00). Why put that expensive pistol into a cheap holster?
> Rule of thumb: A good quality belt and holster set will cost at least a third of the price of the gun it'll carry, and frequently more like one half.


It's post's like this that will save you money, which give them value. Thanks Steve!

You can get a good set up (belt and holster) for $150 easy. Is this for range, duty, EDC?

I have a Blackhawk CQC (got it free with the gun, thanks knox)for a 1911 and it seem's sturdy enough. I have only used it for range use though.


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

It's for range use only. Thanks for the advice. 

You are correct $600 for the gun, don't want it falling off for no reason. Will continue my search.. Since it is for range use only, might just go with a tactial leg holster.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

For EDC i totally agree with Steve. My belt (galco) was 100 and holsters run (kydex) 38, kdex leathers comob 80, full leather 85. these are just the ones I like, and nice quality. Well full kydex is full kydex, but the rest..lol) However, for just range holsters.. if i am not using a carry holster, i like ones like the uncle mikes cordura. inexpensive, well made, work for a range. And the ones i have bought have all had retention straps.
HOWEVER... if you are going to carry...1. invest in good. 2. get ready to own a LOT of holsters until you find what works right for you. ANd then still probably experiment to see if you can find one just a BIT better lol. (for ref, the holsters i like best (iwb) in materials mentioned are grandfather oak (actually i make my own kydex now, but...) Mtack spartan, and KDholsters thunderbird defender..but that is just me.)


----------

